# Scratchbuilt Cafe



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I had too much time on my hands when this was built. I have no hobby shops in my area and ran out of supplies so again I went into my supply of wood and came up with this cafe. It is totally scratchbuilt, including windows. There are some castings for the interior details.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice. Just need some burgers on the grill!


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great detail :appl: what did you use for your counter stools ?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

*Stools*

They are small nails cut off to the size needed. It's amazing what you can come up with when you don't have much to work with.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

nicely done. You peeps look good - you paint them yourself?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, with a very small brush and a magnifier.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice job. Building from scratch and making stuff out of what you have always makes for a very unique model.


----------

